# Who has a yahoo store?



## ckelly617 (Mar 28, 2006)

Thinking about going with yahoo small business. I just would like to look at already existing stores. Thanks.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

I do. My site was done by a designer friend of mine who is currently reworking the site; the "shop tags" system is pretty flexible.


----------



## quixotic (Dec 22, 2006)

Does Yahoo include the merchant account or do you have to find one somewhere else and integrate it?


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

Yahoo suggests merchant accounts, and they're pretty easy to get. Only certain kinds will work with the Yahoo store - mine is actually somewhat annoying (Paymentech) because it takes TEN days for money to go from a completed order to my account. When the IZHL blew up on Preshrunk, I actually didn't have the money to ship all of the orders and had to use my credit card, if I remember correctly.


----------



## quixotic (Dec 22, 2006)

So, you're paying $40 per month for webhosting and and product management? Or is there a feature that I'm not really seeing?

Do they supply the secure server for checkout?


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah, I have been meaning to look into other options, but it actually is a really good system. also, the web service comes with absurd amounts of webspace and data transfer.

and yeah, they supply the secure server etc as well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> mine is actually somewhat annoying (Paymentech) because it takes TEN days for money to go from a completed order to my account.


Ten days is a really long time for a merchant account. You may want to look into e-onlinedata (2-3 days clearing).


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah I have been meaning to; once I move to NY in late May I'm going to get all of my finances in order and find an accountant etc and am going to look into a new merchant account. I was going to do one through my bank but it was actually incompatible with the Yahoo! service - bummer.


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

i use yahoo for all of my e-commerce websites. i'm very pleased with their services.. they have made me a lot of money over the years. that being said, if google entered the game, i'd drop yahoo in a heartbeat


----------



## mantra78 (Jun 23, 2006)

does the yahoo store have option to enter coupon/discount codes?
does it manage inventory?


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

yes and yes, depending on the merchant package you select.


----------



## funkygator2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have to have a license in order to have a yahoo store?


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

im also thinking about going with yahoo stores.. it seems like this is easier then doing it yourself or paying someone to do it for you...

does anyone here have a store with yahoo? or do you guys know of a better place with similar solutions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

hiGH said:


> im also thinking about going with yahoo stores.. it seems like this is easier then doing it yourself or paying someone to do it for you...
> 
> does anyone here have a store with yahoo? or do you guys know of a better place with similar solutions?


A couple of people in this thread posted that they have yahoo stores and other people have posted about their yahoo stores here.

More solutions are listed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t15199.html


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Rodney said:


> A couple of people in this thread posted that they have yahoo stores and other people have posted about their yahoo stores here.
> 
> More solutions are listed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t15199.html


 
thanks rodney. you are the man!


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

I'd have to discourage anyone from using Yahoo for anything. I've hosted with them and used their merchant solutions for the past couple of years. Suddenly, out of No where - about 3 months ago, I start getting emails from my customers asking me where my site went. I pulled it up - only to get a 'page cannot be displayed'. I have emailed, called, written to CEOs and VPs, Better Business Bureau, etc.
Long story short(er), I still have no idea why they pulled my site, cancelled my hosting account and basically put me out of business. The only answer that anyone will give me is to say I violated terms of service. They say the only people that can answer 'what' terms of service is the 'abuse' department, which is only accessible by email. I've emailed them about a dozen times, and the only answer I get is a form letter/canned response that tells me to refer to my terms of service agreement. 
After writing to the CEO, I got an email saying they apologize for the mix up and offer me a discount to come back with them. Ha! 
I got different hosting and am still in the process of re-building - BUT I still have a problem that I have yet to be able to find a solution. Typically, my emails go out with a signature line, which of course includes my site URL. I STILL am unable to send emails to anyone with a yahoo email address if my site URL is in the email in any way. I finally figured this out after bouncing dozens of emails to my daughter who uses a yahoo email address, and when trying to respond to customers who were emailing me from a yahoo email address. My customers were emailing me, and I couldn't even respond to them simply because they happen to have an @yahoo.com email address. they always bounce back to me 'blocked for policy reasons'. 
Aftern doing a little research on line, I've found hundreds, if not thousands of people in the same boat. Yahoo basically doesn't have a customer service department. They just sit there pressing macro buttons that send out form letters to respond to their customers. 
Bottom line, they made a mistake, pulled my website, cost me hundreds in sales, will not tell me why they did it, or what their mistake was, and I still can't get anyone to respond to the fact that my url being in my email signature (or anywhere in my email) Blocks my email from going to any yahoo.com email addresses.
Going with Yahoo is a gamble. 

Pam


----------

